# Xbox Question Please help



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I dont really no anything about the Xbox 360 

Could someone give me some info please. I belive there are different ones. 

I want to play online but what do i need to get in order to do this ? 

Does everything come with the Xbox or do you need to but seperate stuff ?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Ideally mate you want one with a HD fitted, so anything from 20Gb.There are also 60gb and 120Gb one available.I have had my 20Gb for over a year and its not even half full yet...


As for playing online,you will need a xbox live gold membership,i think you get 1 months free when you buy a new xbox.i think a years subscription is about £30 or £40.connect it to you router and your good to go.If you want to go wireless,you can get a wireless adapter for the 360 (£50 iirc) .


HTH


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

there is the 
xbox 360 arcade: very basic model xbox....Wired controlers...no hard drive(you have to buy a seperate memory unit in order to save games.

xbox 360 premium: this one has all the bells and whistles...60gig hard drive(the older ones come with a 20gig HD) HDMi output...and wireless controlers

xbox 360 elite: this is the mac daddy....as per the premium, but with 120gig HD, and it's black with a black controlerthere probably more...but i'v forgotten!

bang for buck, the premium is the one your after everything comes in the box to allow you to play online....if you want your xbox wireless tho, you have to buy the wireless adapter seperatly tho!

i'm trading my 20gig premium for a 120 elite in a few months as it's about to die i think!

also, what ever you do....GET FORZA MOTORSPORT 2....possibly the best driving game ever to grace a console....makes bits of gran tourismo!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Cheers fellas 

Anything to look out for if i by second hand one ? Dont wanna buy new as i already got a PS3 ( well the kids have ) i just cant get on it so thought id give xbox a try


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

some on amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-li...olp_5?ie=UTF8&s=gateway&qid=1231515907&sr=8-5


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

i'd only buy a second hand one if it still has warranty on it, as they are prone to the Red Ring of Death!


----------



## oakesy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you're buying second hand check for any red lights when you power it up, if you get any red light don't buy it. (Make sure the leads are all connected, if the component lead is disconnected it will produce a red light).
On the 'ring of death' front, XBOX will repair all 'ring of deaths' free of charge and usually turn them round in about 2 weeks.
The console does have reliability issues but I must give Microsoft credit for their customer service.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

360 Arcade:
No hard drive, wired controllers, no free month of Live (IIRC)

360 Pro:
As Arcade but + 60gb HDD, wireless controllers, Component cable, 1 month trial of Live Gold

360 Elite:
As Pro but + 120gb HDD, black controllers, HDMI cable

All now have HDMI connectivity, but only the Elite has the cable in the box. IMO the best value for money is the Pro one, given how cheap HDMI cables are.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Well i decided to just get another PS3 rather than a Xbox. Seems they are better made. I looked on ebay and the ammout of broken Xbox on it was huge. Also i get to go on line with the kids so they can kick my backside to. 

Thanks for your help :thumb:


----------

